# Motorific Cars



## Megaman (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm looking for info/parts for Ideal Motorific cars, boats and tracks. I searched HT and found some old info. Does anyone have knowledge of Motorific sites or communities on the internet?

Thanks in advance for your help, Ron

Attached are pics of some of my cars.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool! Rare ducks fer sure!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few of these too. There is alot of it on ebay, and a seller that makes new tires for them


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Those are cool. I used to love my Motorific sets and the boats too.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

ah yes, the boats... what a blast they were. There was another brand of boat that was even better though. They had outboard motors and steering disks to run preset routes. 
I can't remember their name though.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*yeah... I remember those other boats too...*

Speedboats with outboards. Nicer than motorific's. Can't think of the brand though. Neighbor kids had'em... bastages always got the new and better stuff first. I had a yellow Sea-Doo from sending away boxtops from Kellogs Cornflakes... Thing rolled over and sunk as the speedboats ripped past it ... nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I remember now... they were the next generation of Ideal boats, called Boaterific Shark Pack... they made 4 different speed boats with outboard motors and steering disks so the boat would follow pre-set routes. I think the later version of the motorific cars had the same feature. Was there another brand that was simular?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*dat was dem....*

http://tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/tuner.php?channel=575&format=tv&theme=guide

nd


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Found this on the LikeTelevision site too: Motorific Trucks.

http://tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/tuner.php?channel=519&format=tv&theme=guide


----------

